# unusual color point for a siamese...



## barmagic (May 6, 2009)

Well, earlier today Miso got up on top of the kitchen counter where she discovered a pan of leftover oil that was used to fry some chicken. Needless to say she was intrigued by the "odd water" and decided to have a taste. After she realized she wasn't fond of this "new water" she came over to Myzt and I sitting on the couch. Myzt started petting her and realized Miso smelled like french fries. Kitty had oil all over her snout. Realizing the consequences of what had just happened, we immediately set her in her litterbox and left her alone ample time for her to "do her worst".
We were pretty sure that she did number two.

OK, five hours later she walks up to us, sits on the bed and starts licking herself clean. I look over and notice, Kitty has a new point on top of her head. I'm sure you can guess what the "point" was made of...

Here's some pics.

















And here's the video of the aftermath.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtROFsKp ... r_embedded


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww. Dont think she enjoyed her bath! Mind you, she behaves better than my Tobe in the bath. He would be climbing up the shower curtain still covered in soap in no time flat! :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

She was such a good girl in the bath :lol: What a cutie  

seashell


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Poor little thing in the bath! lol


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Yuck! Kittens eh? She was a good girl for her bath though.


----------

